# Multi wont eat bbs



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Moved my 3 multi to a 10 gallon a few weeks ago, its got sand, shells, slow current, strong light(could that be it?) and the water is good, maybe some nitrates but nothing serious. When i first moved them they wouldn't eat bbs but i thought it might just be because they didn't settle in yet, but now its been a few weeks and they still don't seem to be eating them, my other fish go crazy, guppies, julies, i'm not sure what the problem is. I put some guppies in there(.5inch) for some dither fish maybe that will help, they will eat sinking pellets but thats it, does anyone have any idea of what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...... way too much light....they prefer it to be much more subdued.


----------

